# SkyFire web browser



## gogol (Jan 28, 2008)

It is new, still in private beta but it looks too good to be true:

http://www.skyfire.com/

For the first time ever, you can watch any web video, listen to any web music, stay connected on any social network and browse whatever you want. Anything you can browse from your PC, you can now browse from your mobile phone.

We’re talking about full-featured PC versions of your favorite web sites. Skyfire gives you speedy page loads, full audio, video, images, dynamic Flash content, advanced Ajax, Java and more – just like your PC.

If you live in US, you can sign up for the private beta:

http://www.skyfire.com/sign-up


----------



## Farsquidge (Jan 28, 2008)

gogol said:


> It is new, still in private beta but it looks too good to be true:
> 
> http://www.skyfire.com/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds too good to be true? Subscription based when full version or just charged to cell access and unavailable to WiFi??


----------



## KemoSabee (Jan 28, 2008)

they say it's free, atleast for the beta on there site...fingers crossed, looks awesome


----------



## PeeHoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Daaaamn..... I am living at Finland... any way to get that cab file for testing?

It looks quite nice...


----------



## pmow (Jan 28, 2008)

We shall see, once they open the beta.


----------



## Audio (Jan 28, 2008)

PeeHoo said:


> Daaaamn..... I am living at Finland... any way to get that cab file for testing?
> 
> It looks quite nice...

Click to collapse



Quoted from the website:

*Sign Up Today

    * If you have a Windows Mobile phone, sign up today and we will notify you when the Skyfire private beta starts.
    * If you do not have a Windows Mobile phone or you live outside the United States, please sign up so we can promptly notify you when Skyfire is available for your type of mobile phone.*


----------



## unwired4 (Jan 28, 2008)

And if you try to sign up for the non-US notification - you can't as the US mobile number field is mandatory... unless your US mobile number (like mine) happens to be 1111 111 111


----------



## kevinniven (Jan 28, 2008)

*Sky*

Looks great!! To bad MS didnt come out with it.


----------



## Farsquidge (Jan 28, 2008)

unwired4 said:


> And if you try to sign up for the non-US notification - you can't as the US mobile number field is mandatory... unless your US mobile number (like mine) happens to be 1111 111 111

Click to collapse



Why, Unwired, your number is very similar to mine!! 

I have a feeling with them saying 'Mobile Phone' that this is going to be a Java based WAP app but we shall see. 

I'll say one thing, if the browser is as slow as their website then its a loser to start with!! 

( I just worry about sites promising something to you later that want loads of details, my SPAMer list sense (similar to Spider sense but not as refined) starts to burn...)


----------



## AngryUndead (Jan 28, 2008)

It says that the first application is for PocketPC/Smartphone with keyboards.  They aslo blatantly show a Kaiser variant on the site (front camera version).

I promptly signed up for the beta, maybe this can be as good as Safari for the iPhone.

Anyway, I'll keep you posted if I get any response.


----------



## y2flyy (Jan 28, 2008)

here it is in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mWUoxiLZFc

looks super. also surprised at how superfast it was then the guy showed he was on a cellphone data connection (evdo). while the demo was going on I was assuming that he was on a fast wifi connection. Def. super duper cool!


----------



## jackburnt (Jan 28, 2008)

Had to be pre-cached pages. But impressive none-the-less.


----------



## vpoet (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm concerned about privacy.  I still hear not to bank with Opera Mini, so I can't imagine how one could trust a company they've never heard of.  Sounds too iffy.  But, for all other browsing needs, this seems like the best match for mobile phones.  What if there were a way to make your home PC cache the sites for you, so you would know/trust the origin of the cache?


----------



## phsnake (Jan 28, 2008)

nice but check this:


> From their Privacy Policy:
> "Once you have subscribed to and begin to use the Browser, we will collect information about your use of the Browser on your Device (“Browser Usage Information”). Browser Usage Information includes such information as which websites and programs you access or download on your Device, how long you visit such websites and use such programs, your activities (such as products purchased or advertisements viewed) on such websites, which specific areas of a website or webpage you use and for how long, websites you bookmark, search terms you use, referring/exit pages, browser and platform types, the geographic location in which your Device is being used and information you provide on third party websites. All of your Browser Usage Information is stored by Skyfire under an automatically generated, random identification number (“ID Number”) that will not be associated with or linked to your Personal Information. Please be aware, though, that your Browser Usage Information, when viewed in the aggregate, may reveal your identity even if it is not associated with or linked to your Personal Information."
> 
> In other words, when you use our browser, we track everything you do, and assign an "anonymous" ID number to that information. And oh, by the way, the "anonymous" ID number may be linked to your identity.

Click to collapse



Do U really want this? Im pissed that sec.cams are on every corner. And after a time when they find out what are U looking for on inet (ie. pda4x, ppcwarez, torrentz....) u have police knocking on Ur doors(or email box full of add. and scam emails). Nice, but not safe.

*Not recomended*


----------



## Farsquidge (Jan 28, 2008)

phsnake said:


> nice but check this:
> 
> 
> Do U really want this? Im pissed that sec.cams are on every corner. And after a time when they find out what are U looking for on inet (ie. pda4x, ppcwarez, torrentz....) u have police knocking on Ur doors(or email box full of add. and scam emails). Nice, but not safe.
> ...

Click to collapse



Told you my SPAMer sense was burning!!!  Well spotted....


----------



## Guilf (Jan 28, 2008)

Totally agreed that we should all be scared.  AT&T is also talking about full-time monitoring of all users on their network.  Lovely for us Tilt (branded) users.  Not only a serious privacy concern, but how slow will the network have to run to allow constant monitoring?  I love my country, but I fear my government.

"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety." - Franklin


----------



## met3ora (Jan 28, 2008)

While that privacy notice does concern me a bit, I'm not a business user, and I don't make purchases or give any sort of confidential information out via web on my phone.


----------



## fb.knight (Jan 28, 2008)

so just to clairify... the beta has not been realsed yet? even though that video was realeased?  and yeah the privacy stuff sucks but i dont do much viewing that i would care if any one saw so ill be ok with it. as long as it dosnt slow the network down to much


----------



## ladytoast (Jan 28, 2008)

GUI seemed nice and snappy on the sprint.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Jan 28, 2008)

I've signed up.

I used a spare hotmail address that I had knocking about.

My US number is 12345678900 and my name is John Smith, apparently.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks a bit like the Thunderhawk approach to caching pages on their server?

http://www.bitstream.com/wireless/products/pocketpc/index.html

I will probably wait on this and see if it pans out. Hard to say if collecting the info they describe is intended to be used to target market to you. Might just be a way to optimize what pages to cache.

Plus, doesn't Gmail do something similar? (I don't use it so I am not too familiar with their priv policy)Agreed Google has done a lot to earn our trust, but SkyFire will need to make money somehow.


----------



## paulsuerth (Jan 28, 2008)

it is my opinion that one of the previous posters misrepresented the quote from skyfire's website. they state that the aggregate information although linked to an anonymous or random number may *reveal* your identity, not link to it. i.e. if as a thinking human being i go datamining after i either steal or purchase "anonymous" data from skyfire, the fact that your browsing is all lumped together means that the person 123456 that signed in to the citibank site with xyz123 and then to the att site with abc456 are the same by virtue of that activity being linked. once a dataminer knows those identities are the linked some how, they can start peicing together of peices of information to develop a profile on you. after that, they can backtrace information that positively links a skyfire 123456 identity with the human being that owns the accounts that are coincidentally used by that skyfire identity. skyfire isn't linking your email (or whatever) with their id number, but stating that their id number will concentrate all of your browsing, the same way GMAIL or AIM concentrate your email or IM activity.  if a person compromised someone's GMAIL data, i'm certain it would be at least equally damaging. to be noted, there is a measure of security through obscurity; skyfire isn't popular yet, and you have to go out and really work to get at it; unlike a gmail account; or comm programs automatically or frequently installed on you folks that use windows computers. 
as a sidenote i'm always amused by folks that want their online activity to be completely black, but  think nothing of walking through the bank's front door without disguising themselves or pay for their books at B&N or borders with their bank card... or those meds you buy at the pharmacy with your bank card and your frequent shopper discount card... all that is used for much the same reasons. merchants of all stripes want to get better, more recent and more accurate demographic data so they can target you with their advertising and products more efficiently (= cheaply) in order to maximize the return (the dollars you give them) on their product investment.

i decided long ago that i am one person, the same person on line as i am in real life and take equivocal measures to protect my privacy in both scenarios.

my electronic and physical methods of protection are the maximum allowed by law in my locale; and i don't begrudge a company or government availing itself of freely and legally obtainable information, nor do i do anything i'm ashamed of and wish to hide from my actions, but that may be because its really hard to make me feel shame... >

fwiw, they're giving you a free service and collecting demographic data on you. the technology clearly statest that they cache the webpages in order to trick you into thinking that its faster, by doing this they have something worth selling in order to fund their service. you get a better rendering of complex sites, faster delivery times when requesting a page and they get to offer you and a other merchants valuable (relatively speaking) information. if you don't like it, don't use it. same as lottery, religion, sex, politics or opinions. have any that you want, just stay out of the decisions i make in mine.


----------



## khals (Jan 29, 2008)

Try zooming in on the flash object at the first page, after the intro, on Skyfire.com, where you see the Motorola phone. If they're so desperatly trying to promote their - so called browser -  why is the MacOS, Safari browser shown on the phone's screen? 

Am I the only one who is smelling Vapor here?


----------



## Hax0rpunk (Jan 29, 2008)

khals said:


> Try zooming in on the flash object at the first page, after the intro, on Skyfire.com, where you see the Motorola phone. If they're so desperatly trying to promote their - so called browser -  why is the MacOS, Safari browser shown on the phone's screen?
> 
> Am I the only one who is smelling Vapor here?

Click to collapse



I to noticed that..kinda strange if you ask me


----------



## Demens (Jan 29, 2008)

khals said:


> Try zooming in on the flash object at the first page, after the intro, on Skyfire.com, where you see the Motorola phone. If they're so desperatly trying to promote their - so called browser -  why is the MacOS, Safari browser shown on the phone's screen?
> 
> Am I the only one who is smelling Vapor here?

Click to collapse



Or there might be a very good chance that they actually hired a web-designer that is not part of the company.


----------



## jompao (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm guessing a service like this where their servers are doing some of the heavy lifting will eventually be subscrition based... How else can they make some money off it and afford the datacenters...


----------



## E_Shinobi (Jan 29, 2008)

On a German page I read that they bring up the money by advertising to avoid supscriptions.


----------



## atomixpaintball (Jan 29, 2008)

Rafe Needleman from CNET has an article about this on CNETs from page...

Here is the direct link: http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9859030-2.html?tag=slide_2


----------



## we3zy (Jan 29, 2008)

khals said:


> Try zooming in on the flash object at the first page, after the intro, on Skyfire.com, where you see the Motorola phone. If they're so desperatly trying to promote their - so called browser -  why is the MacOS, Safari browser shown on the phone's screen?
> 
> Am I the only one who is smelling Vapor here?

Click to collapse



We all know it is impossible to have the Browser running on Q. It was just a cheap web design, screenshot of the Safari browser and pasted onto the Q. They don't even have a UI yet to even release as a screenshot. Cheap company.


----------



## khals (Jan 29, 2008)

we3zy said:


> We all know it is impossible to have the Browser running on Q. It was just a cheap web design, screenshot of the Safari browser and pasted onto the Q. They don't even have a UI yet to even release as a screenshot. Cheap company.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about the "Cheap company" part 

http://www.skyfire.com/about/press/dvc-labs070612


----------



## we3zy (Jan 29, 2008)

khals said:


> I'm not sure about the "Cheap company" part
> 
> http://www.skyfire.com/about/press/dvc-labs070612

Click to collapse



Let me rephrase, cheap design company.


----------



## pdx77 (Jan 29, 2008)

we3zy said:


> We all know it is impossible to have the Browser running on Q. It was just a cheap web design, screenshot of the Safari browser and pasted onto the Q. They don't even have a UI yet to even release as a screenshot. Cheap company.

Click to collapse



So those videos they posted, and the reviews i've read they must of faked right?  Including the public demostration they did earlier this morning at the Demo 08 confrence, that must of been faked too?


----------



## stpete111 (Jan 29, 2008)

Give me a freakin' break people!  The guy from the brighthand forums is clearly demonstrating it on an ATT Tilt in his review video.  Enough with the idiot conspiracy theories.


----------



## pdx77 (Jan 29, 2008)

stpete111 said:


> Give me a freakin' break people!  The guy from the brighthand forums is clearly demonstrating it on an ATT Tilt in his review video.  Enough with the idiot conspiracy theories.

Click to collapse



Not only that, but the Skyfire was demostrating the product on a Mogul which is up on Youtube.  I don't get why people are crying vaporware, do people on here honestly think a company lke this would spend the time and money to create fake videos, and pay off people to write fake reviews?

I hope that response wasn't to me as I was pointing out how dumb it sounds to say that this company doesn't even have a UI to produce screenshots yet.


----------



## TorxT3D (Jan 29, 2008)

i cant believe some of the replies im reading.


----------



## E_Shinobi (Jan 29, 2008)

People should really start to actually READ...

By "cheap design company" he ment the guys that build the FLASH object on skyfire.com

...and he is right, it is just safari screenshot copied into the flash animation...

...damn, people can be stupid....


----------



## E_Shinobi (Jan 29, 2008)

uuups... said that already


----------



## pdx77 (Jan 29, 2008)

E_Shinobi said:


> People should really start to actually READ...
> 
> By "cheap design company" he ment the guys that build the FLASH object on skyfire.com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right that I can understand, but he also said this in an earlier post:



> We all know it is impossible to have the Browser running on Q. It was just a cheap web design, screenshot of the Safari browser and pasted onto the Q. They don't even have a UI yet to even release as a screenshot. Cheap company.

Click to collapse



But yes I do agree that the Safari screenshot on the Q is kind of stupid... but what he's applying is that they don't even have a product yet, that's what I was reffering to, unless I comeptly misunderstood his sense of humor which is possible.

Anyways there's no use to argue back and forth, but has anyone been lucky yet and actually get in as a beta tester?


----------



## bencassie (Jan 29, 2008)

doesnt anyone find it strange that the app in the demo video builds most of those pages faster than firefox/ie on a desktop?

i'll believe it when i see it.

ahhh - http://www.wmexperts.com/articles/skyfire_beats_the_pants_off_th.html

Server side rendering.......


----------



## stpete111 (Jan 29, 2008)

E_Shinobi said:


> People should really start to actually READ...
> 
> By "cheap design company" he ment the guys that build the FLASH object on skyfire.com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was referring to the quote "They don't even have a UI yet to even release as a screenshot."  

Not sure how "stupid" you find that statement to be...


----------



## we3zy (Jan 29, 2008)

pdx77 said:


> Right that I can understand, but he also said this in an earlier post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm implying, if you have a good product. Why would you not post a screen shot on the Q device, instead of the Safari browser. YOU ARE SELLING YOUR PRODUCT, ADVERTISE IT WITH YOURS, instead of apples.


----------



## pdx77 (Jan 29, 2008)

we3zy said:


> I'm implying, if you have a good product. Why would you not post a screen shot on the Q device, instead of the Safari browser. YOU ARE SELLING YOUR PRODUCT, ADVERTISE IT WITH YOURS, instead of apples.

Click to collapse



Very good point, I'm sorry that I misunderstood you.   But yeah I do agree with you on that, They do have screenshots up of the actual product but not on the front page.


----------



## master athlon (Jan 29, 2008)

I signed up for the Private Beta and hopefully I'll be able to get the beta soon, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## we3zy (Jan 30, 2008)

Well from the demos looks great, websites load faster than my desktop. Well here the privacy policy. I guess for the demo.

"Once you have subscribed to and begin to use the Browser, we will collect information about your use of the Browser on your Device (“Browser Usage Information”). Browser Usage Information includes such information as which websites and programs you access or download on your Device, how long you visit such websites and use such programs, your activities (such as products purchased or advertisements viewed) on such websites, which specific areas of a website or webpage you use and for how long, websites you bookmark, search terms you use, referring/exit pages, browser and platform types, the geographic location in which your Device is being used and information you provide on third party websites. All of your Browser Usage Information is stored by Skyfire under an automatically generated, random identification number (“ID Number”) that will not be associated with or linked to your Personal Information. Please be aware, though, that your Browser Usage Information, when viewed in the aggregate, may reveal your identity even if it is not associated with or linked to your Personal Information."

So would it be safe to visit sites like PayPal or personal information site?


----------



## Desiflare999 (Jan 30, 2008)

we3zy said:


> Well from the demos looks great, websites load faster than my desktop. Well here the privacy policy. I guess for the demo.
> 
> "Once you have subscribed to and begin to use the Browser, we will collect information about your use of the Browser on your Device (“Browser Usage Information”). Browser Usage Information includes such information as which websites and programs you access or download on your Device, how long you visit such websites and use such programs, your activities (such as products purchased or advertisements viewed) on such websites, which specific areas of a website or webpage you use and for how long, websites you bookmark, search terms you use, referring/exit pages, browser and platform types, the geographic location in which your Device is being used and information you provide on third party websites. All of your Browser Usage Information is stored by Skyfire under an automatically generated, random identification number (“ID Number”) that will not be associated with or linked to your Personal Information. Please be aware, though, that your Browser Usage Information, when viewed in the aggregate, may reveal your identity even if it is not associated with or linked to your Personal Information."
> 
> So would it be safe to visit sites like PayPal or personal information site?

Click to collapse




lolz..umm..no..thats what that post is tryin to say..its not safe...to use too much of yer personal or financial..information..unless..proven..wrong..


----------



## jack57tin (Jan 30, 2008)

they say it's free, atleast for the beta on there site...fingers crossed, looks awesome


----------



## saquib (Jan 30, 2008)

*Demo*

Another demo (not sure if it's been posted already?):

http://www.demo.com/demonstrators/demo2008/124750.html

Demo'ed by the CEO of Skyfire at a conference yesterday (29/01)


----------



## E_Shinobi (Jan 30, 2008)

stpete111 said:


> I was referring to the quote "They don't even have a UI yet to even release as a screenshot."
> 
> Not sure how "stupid" you find that statement to be...

Click to collapse



Well, quite stupid, because it's not really the UI of skyfire they advertise with, is it? 

They HAVE an UI, why don't show it but show apple software?!


----------



## ronniejonesjr (Jan 30, 2008)

*A little background....*

for starters that is not the safari browser on the Q. if you are all stating that it resembles it, yes it does. those bottom buttons do not exist on the iphone. 
you have to keep in mind that this idea is not new. several companies have tried it and if you are using opera mini, it is the EXACT same thing. they have not figured out a way to shrink the page AND maintain flash and other complex extensions at teh same time. also if any of you are using any type of browser extension that adds another bar to ie or firefox, all of your web activity is being tracked anyway. prime examples of this are the yahoo, google, and msn bars. the videos are far from fake. if you have ever used or seen slingbox in real life, it is essentially the same concept. their servers render the page first (all of it, which seperates it from opera mini, deepfish and thunderhawk) including any flash, inline video, etc and then resixes the data to fit on a smaller screen. Imagine a a web page full of graphics that would be about 700k on your desktop. if you were able to shrink that image to render on a screen 1/5 the size then you are only looking at a page that is 140k. as all of you know, our phones are quite capable of downloading 140k in seconds. the pages don't have to be preloaded because the page is never saved to your device. if they have a couple hundred servers connected to some t3 lines constantly shrinking and sending out pages they may have a viable solution lackluster mobile browsing experience. as an iphone and tilt user this seems very apealing. their price model does seem a little interesting though. since it will be funded by ads it makes you wonder where they would be placed. my only guess is that they would be on those tabs at the top on the home page that keep track of your bookmark and history. you have to view the video on youtube to know what i am refering to. i hope that settles some of the issues spoken of above.


----------



## TorxT3D (Jan 30, 2008)

is anyone else willing to send an email or make a statement to this company that (I) am willing to pay for this solid app rather than it being for free with ads???

me personally have no problem paying for software like this as a one time, free upgrade, product.  I dont wanna see anymore ads than i need to.


----------



## Androx (Jan 30, 2008)

I signed up for the beta even though I am outside the US. I just entered a bogus phone number. Does anyone think this will work??


----------



## stpete111 (Jan 30, 2008)

E_Shinobi said:


> Well, quite stupid, because it's not really the UI of skyfire they advertise with, is it?
> 
> They HAVE an UI, why don't show it but show apple software?!

Click to collapse



They DO show it... on their demo video.  That's what I'm trying to say here.  Yes, granted, it's total cheese-factory to paste a Safari screen on their their flash demo, but again, I was speaking to the comment made that the software doesn't have a user interface, when it's clearly demonstrated on the preview video.


----------



## pdx77 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well they fixed it, and they now show their browser on the Q.  So no need to argue this anymore


----------



## TorxT3D (Jan 30, 2008)

just in case anyones missed it, heres the demo08 footage of skyfire

http://www.demo.com/demonstrators/demo2008/124750.html

EDIT::  LMMAAAOO!!  their comparison of skyfire vs, pie on a 6700, opera mini, and the iphone was friggin hilarious!


----------



## ilordvader (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone tryed in on the Tilt ?


----------



## hedgemonstahinz (Jan 30, 2008)

i have signed up and recieved my priority reply from skyfire this morning, i did not enter a phone number as i am in the uk. don't be so quick to flame the guys at skyfire because they may not of marketed the product to your high standards, THEY ARE LAUNCHING THE BETA, NOT THE FULL RELEASE!!!
People were too quick to moan about opera when they first heard about it, and it went on to become the best browser app!
Apple, releasing a phone? Oh, how we all laughed!!! Now its Steve Jobs pissing himself laughing.
Lets give them a chance to send out some beta codes. And as for you guys worried about the fact that they may know what site your on, or what you have typed into your search bars...... think about it, you don't honestly beleive that because your goverment has not sent you a hand written disclaimer, stating that they will never snoop into your web activities or monitor your traffic that this doesnt happen. your being monitored NOW! And have been for a while. IT HAPPENS... Trust me!
I for one think it looks impressive. 
Now lets see who is gonna be the first one to flame me for pointing out the obvious!!


----------



## pdx77 (Jan 30, 2008)

How did you recieive an invite so fast?   Anyways if you get a chance do you mind doing a review of it?




hedgemonstahinz said:


> i have signed up and recieved my priority reply from skyfire this morning, i did not enter a phone number as i am in the uk. don't be so quick to flame the guys at skyfire because they may not of marketed the product to your high standards, THEY ARE LAUNCHING THE BETA, NOT THE FULL RELEASE!!!
> People were too quick to moan about opera when they first heard about it, and it went on to become the best browser app!
> Apple, releasing a phone? Oh, how we all laughed!!! Now its Steve Jobs pissing himself laughing.
> Lets give them a chance to send out some beta codes. And as for you guys worried about the fact that they may know what site your on, or what you have typed into your search bars...... think about it, you don't honestly beleive that because your goverment has not sent you a hand written disclaimer, stating that they will never snoop into your web activities or monitor your traffic that this doesnt happen. your being monitored NOW! And have been for a while. IT HAPPENS... Trust me!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hedgemonstahinz (Jan 30, 2008)

pdx77 said:


> How did you recieive an invite so fast?   Anyways if you get a chance do you mind doing a review of it?

Click to collapse




Will do! I wouldnt be to worried if you don't recieve your invite or BETA email return, i am almost certain there will be some CAB. files flying around shortly for you all!!!
Also, the people who were being so negative to Skyfire for showing what looks like the Apple UI or not demonstrating the product correctly, I have just seen a web advert for Sky Satelite here in the uk....... they demonstrate the ability to record two channels at once on the sky+ system.... the two channels were BBC one and channel4. Funny!


----------



## fb.knight (Jan 30, 2008)

so no one with the beta yet?  i hope it comes out soon cant wait

Edit:Oh one person said they did get it my bad hope i do soon


----------



## pdx77 (Jan 31, 2008)

hedgemonstahinz said:


> Will do! I wouldnt be to worried if you don't recieve your invite or BETA email return, i am almost certain there will be some CAB. files flying around shortly for you all!!!
> Also, the people who were being so negative to Skyfire for showing what looks like the Apple UI or not demonstrating the product correctly, I have just seen a web advert for Sky Satelite here in the uk....... they demonstrate the ability to record two channels at once on the sky+ system.... the two channels were BBC one and channel4. Funny!

Click to collapse



oh I'm not worried I won't get an invite, I just can't wait to test this out.


----------



## master athlon (Jan 31, 2008)

unwired4 said:


> And if you try to sign up for the non-US notification - you can't as the US mobile number field is mandatory... unless your US mobile number (like mine) happens to be 1111 111 111

Click to collapse



but the number field is NOT mandatory, yes it says so, but i skipped it and it still  let me sign up for the beta, and i even got the confirmation email.


----------



## E_Shinobi (Jan 31, 2008)

by the looks of the demo08 material youtube videos don'r run fluently. But as they said, it's celular line...

What kind of CPU has the device used to test skyfire?


----------



## pdx77 (Jan 31, 2008)

E_Shinobi said:


> by the looks of the demo08 material youtube videos don'r run fluently. But as they said, it's celular line...
> 
> What kind of CPU has the device used to test skyfire?

Click to collapse



I think that was the HTC Titan (aka Mogul) which has a 400MHz processor.  But keep in mind that the Titan and other newer HTC phones suffer from video playback due to lack of drivers.


----------



## gogol (Jan 31, 2008)

First review of SkyFire:

http://www.brighthand.com/default.asp?newsID=13761


----------



## Mobi95 (Jan 31, 2008)

How can I get beta code to download Skyfire?


----------



## tmknight (Jan 31, 2008)

read the first post


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is some more information that was posted to their blog:

Nitin Bhandari
January 31st, 2008 

Thanks for the tremendous response to Skyfire. We knew you were suffering through a miserable mobile browsing experience, but based on the response, we hit quite a nerve. We look forward to getting as many people as we can into our private beta, and as soon as we can. We know you are anxiously waiting to get the full PC web experience on your phone. 

On that note, we are receiving many questions about when is the beta coming and what phones do we support. I want to give you more details in this post and you can also refer to our FAQ.

We are rolling out the beta program in a measured fashion. First, we’ll support Windows Mobile phones in the U.S. Next week, we will begin to send SMS messages to people who have signed up for the beta program, and invite them to download Skyfire Beta 0.5, on a first-signed up, first-served basis. It will take some time to accommodate each and every sign up we’ve received, but rest assured our goal is to get as many beta users as we can. It’s with your help and feedback that we’ll get Skyfire to 1.0. If you have a Windows Mobile phone and a U.S. phone number, please sign up.

We have plans in place and development underway to support other phones and other geographies. After Windows Mobile, we will support the Symbian platform in the U.S. – starting with Nokia N-Series and E-series phones – and invite those peopled signed up into our beta program. To set your expectations, this could take a couple of months as we continue development and testing.

For all you Blackberry, Palm and Linux users, we hear you. Please continue to sign up, but know the wait will be longer.

For our friends in Europe and Asia, we are working as hard as we can to roll out the service internationally. Please continue to sign up, and we ask for just a little patience. We are a small team after all.

If you sent an email to [email protected] or [email protected], please know that we’ve read each and every one of them. If you haven’t received a response already, you will shortly.

We appreciate the phenomenal interest you’ve shown and we’re working to get the product into your hands as quickly as we can. 

And on a lighter note, we are proud to have received free pizzas the other night from Amici Pizzeria for being their best customer of the month. Late night pizza, after all, is the brain food for all the hard working engineers that are trying to get this amazing experience into your hands/phones.


----------



## khals (Feb 1, 2008)

Seems like someone at Skyfire heard our cries about the flash intro


----------



## TurboX2 (Feb 3, 2008)

so. wait.. did the beta start already, or am i just waiting for my copy??

if anyone else has a copy, would they be willing to share thier code?


----------



## TorxT3D (Feb 3, 2008)

who wants to take bets on what day it'll be released?


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 3, 2008)

TorxT3D said:


> who wants to take bets on what day it'll be released?

Click to collapse



I'm going to place my bet on either Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## TorxT3D (Feb 5, 2008)

has anyone recieved the sms yet?


----------



## secion8 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone want to post there cab file here so we can all test this out? Please


----------



## neiltoe (Feb 6, 2008)

*Just a warning...*

I have never posted my real phone number on any site for anything before and up to my registration for SkyFire I have never received any questionable telemarketing scam calls.  As of today after applying for the beta program for SkyFire approximately 4 days ago I received a phone call from +44 country code.  This message was advising me that "my Auto Insurance has lapsed and after numerous warnings...".   I terminated the call but this is just a warning to all those interested in joining this beta program.  I can say with 100% certainty that this call is a result of trying to join this beta program.  I again have never posted my phone number anywhere on the internet not even to vendors.  I do not call anywhere accept family and friends.  This is a shame that this is the result of a possibly great application for our mobiles but be warned.

If in doubt of my claim please do not flame me as I have no intentions of defacing this application.  I earnestly want to beta test it still but it would be a shame for it to be just vaporware that wrangles people into a scams.


----------



## Rytt55 (Feb 6, 2008)

Come to think of it...  I received a text message that was a spam a few days ago. It weirded me out because 1) it has never happened before and 2) its a txt spam. This happened after signing up..crap.. sorry if this post looks funky. Opera mini doing


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (Feb 6, 2008)

Rytt55 said:


> Come to think of it...  I received a text message that was a spam a few days ago. It weirded me out because 1) it has never happened before and 2) its a txt spam. This happened after signing up..crap.. sorry if this post looks funky. Opera mini doing

Click to collapse



I signed up for this beta over a week ago and I have not gotten any sales calls or spam texts.

-Jay


----------



## ilordvader (Feb 6, 2008)

Jay2TheRescue said:


> I signed up for this beta over a week ago and I have not gotten any sales calls or spam texts.
> 
> -Jay

Click to collapse



What countrys are you both in ?


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (Feb 6, 2008)

ilordvader said:


> What countrys are you both in ?

Click to collapse



USA...

-Jay

EDIT:  I should also note that my cellular number is on the Nat'l Do Not Call list, and I maybe get 2 sales calls per year.  Those who do call are informed that the number is on the DNC list, please remove me, and I would press charges if they called again.


----------



## etnies (Feb 6, 2008)

SKYFIRE IS A DEATH METAL BAND....WTF!


----------



## neiltoe (Feb 6, 2008)

I am in the USA I am also on the do not call registry.


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 6, 2008)

I signed up for the Beta a little over a week ago now and so far have received 0 spam messages (voice or sms)


----------



## PDXMatt (Feb 6, 2008)

Yepp. Zero spam here. Signed up about a week ago.


----------



## E_Shinobi (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't sign up and got 0 spam messages, but this one is.


----------



## neiltoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool I hope my instance was just a fluke but as I stated I have never printed my number online before.


----------



## TorxT3D (Feb 6, 2008)

0 here, although i recieved a call tonight while i was driving about best buy customer service or something from a private number..   i told them i needed to hang up cause i was driving.


----------



## hello5252 (Feb 6, 2008)

i have signed up atleast 2 or 3 weeks ago with my number but have not gotten no calls or spam txt what so ever and i mean think about it is hard 2be a scam with all the fame its go t already


----------



## devision (Feb 6, 2008)

while all are waiting for Skyfire - Opera Mobile 9.5 Press Release
let's Mobile Browsers War begins! ))

upd. oops, haven't seen related opera topic )


----------



## fb.knight (Feb 6, 2008)

any news on when the beta will hit


----------



## paulsuerth (Feb 6, 2008)

neiltoe said:


> I am in the USA I am also on the do not call registry.

Click to collapse




i would get your name off  of that registry... every telemarketer has to subscribe to it and it seems they can call you at least until you notify them you're on it and to not call again....lets see...

a ... giant.... list.... of.... phone.... numbers.... that.... telemarketers.... always... have...no thanks!

i signed up for the beta, no spam or texts.... and i'm not on the do not call list.. hmm....


----------



## Nojnaworb (Feb 6, 2008)

The Do Not Call Registry has worked very well for me.  I signed up from the very beginning and calls interrupting my dinner have gone away.  I almost never get calls anymore.  One of the only things that "W" pushed that I like.  

BTW, I have also signed up for the beta of this browser.  

Opera mini:  no copy and paste plus the annoying switching back and forth with the notepad for text input.  
Opera Mobile:  I hate the way it handles bookmarks plus it runs slowly & kind of choppy on my Tilt.  
IE Mobile: -You get the picture.  We definitely need something new!


----------



## wilsonzone (Feb 7, 2008)

I signed up too, no calls, or e-mail's..... at least they could give us and update as to when the beta will be released.


----------



## wjrandon (Feb 7, 2008)

wilsonzone said:


> I signed up too, no calls, or e-mail's..... at least they could give us and update as to when the beta will be released.

Click to collapse



Skyfire's website says they're going to start sending out SMS messages this week to people who signed up for the beta test.  It's getting scary though, today's Thursday and I haven't heard about anyone receiving their invites yet.


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 7, 2008)

wjrandon said:


> Skyfire's website says they're going to start sending out SMS messages this week to people who signed up for the beta test.  It's getting scary though, today's Thursday and I haven't heard about anyone receiving their invites yet.

Click to collapse



There was one person in here who got an invite last week but not sure what happend to him.   Even though the blog itself said this week I have read many news articles stating that it would be more like mid month.


----------



## princepavs (Feb 7, 2008)

wonder how long we will hav to wait more..................... can't wait more.....


----------



## speedy1979 (Feb 7, 2008)

etnies said:


> SKYFIRE IS A DEATH METAL BAND....WTF!

Click to collapse



 Skyfire (web browser) maybe forced to change it's name or be sued out of existence.

This is not good news.


----------



## fb.knight (Feb 7, 2008)

really? some unknown band can do that? 

so still no one getting that little text message yet? bummer


----------



## kevinniven (Feb 7, 2008)

*Beta code*

Just got a beta code. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## secion8 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wanna post  a cab here so we can try it out also? you be the man!


----------



## kevinniven (Feb 7, 2008)

*Beta code*

didnt work. I think my friend is on crack


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 8, 2008)

Their support page changed on Thursday night.. now it has a login option, where before (earlier in the day) it said coming soon, so looks like any day now we'll start seeing some invites!

http://www.skyfire.com/support/login/index

Edit:  Their homepage has changed as well.


----------



## tandy (Feb 8, 2008)

could someone help me get the beta code. i have no idea what to put in. could someone please tell me step by step and do u guys think that they will release it sometime this month. ive seen the demo and its killing the iphone web browser. i dont care about the privacy issue. so again could someobe help with the beta code. everytime i put something in it says its invalid. any ideas for the private beta and the regular beta.


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 8, 2008)

tandy said:


> could someone help me get the beta code. i have no idea what to put in. could someone please tell me step by step and do u guys think that they will release it sometime this month. ive seen the demo and its killing the iphone web browser. i dont care about the privacy issue. so again could someobe help with the beta code. everytime i put something in it says its invalid. any ideas for the private beta and the regular beta.

Click to collapse



As of right now no one has a beta code, and if someone has one I doubt they'll give it out to someone else.   If you do not have a beta code don't put anything in the box and click on continue which takes you to a form to sign up for the beta testing.   But it sounds like they are going to be issuing (slowly) beta codes starting on Friday.


----------



## Mobi95 (Feb 8, 2008)

Why nobody received SMS? They BEGAN send SMS today.
When I signed I received this email:


> Thank you for signing up for the Skyfire private beta.
> 
> If you entered a U.S. mobile phone number, you will receive an SMS message to verify your beta sign up request. Please click the link to complete the beta registration process.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## starrbri (Feb 8, 2008)

Mobi95 said:


> Why nobody received SMS? They BEGAN send SMS today.
> When I signed I received this email:

Click to collapse



and you know this how??


----------



## Desiflare999 (Feb 8, 2008)

check out the new intro at www.Skyfire.com


----------



## met3ora (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't gotten anything yet. Anybody get a code yet?


----------



## flatlandy (Feb 9, 2008)

met3ora, according to the page below, at least a few people have. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=366757&page=2


----------



## ramontrotman (Feb 9, 2008)

i found this in the middle of the sidewalk. thought it might mean something to you guys...


----------



## coolphilip04 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Thanks*



rzanology said:


> i found this in the middle of the sidewalk. thought it might mean something to you guys...

Click to collapse



You, my friend, are what we call a godsend. Thank you very much!

Edit: Says that System authorization is invalid. Please reinstall Skyfire. I reinstalled but same error message. Thanks for the attempt though!


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 9, 2008)

rzanology said:


> i found this in the middle of the sidewalk. thought it might mean something to you guys...

Click to collapse



Sadly that won't help anyone as you need to have an account with Skyfire in order to use it.


----------



## TurboX2 (Feb 9, 2008)

oi.. im getting impatient..
waiting for the golden text.


----------



## gogol (Feb 9, 2008)

The beta has been released:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=1905537&postcount=6


----------



## manimore (Feb 9, 2008)

someone crack this already


----------



## marscandybars (Feb 9, 2008)

Some not so good news.... for those of you running behind a proxy (i.e. T-zones $5.99)  For some reason this doesn't work 

Hopefully they get this fixed!


----------



## fb.knight (Feb 9, 2008)

man hurry up and send me a goldent text or some one figure this out im trying netfront 3.5 but im not a huge fan ill keep testing it till i get one though


----------



## stpete111 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, looks like the file they send is only authorized for your phone/device.  Bummer.  At least we know they are actually sending it out finally!


----------



## etnies (Feb 9, 2008)

skyfire the band is well known over seas...and i doubt they care about the name issue...


----------



## addchildsk8er (Feb 9, 2008)

i signed up for the private beta and got no message :-( and i installed the cab thats been going around and i got the unable to authorize message... can someone help me?


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (Feb 9, 2008)

addchildsk8er said:


> i signed up for the private beta and got no message :-( and i installed the cab thats been going around and i got the unable to authorize message... can someone help me?

Click to collapse



Because they proxy through their own servers, like Opera Mini does, I doubt it will work for you unless they authorize your individual device.

-Jay


----------



## addchildsk8er (Feb 9, 2008)

how do i authorize my individual device?


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 9, 2008)

addchildsk8er said:


> how do i authorize my individual device?

Click to collapse



When you clickon the link in the text message to download it that's how you get authorized.


----------



## Desiflare999 (Feb 9, 2008)

well..guys i got the SMS todai..signed up..yesterdai..but only is issue is this..lmao i dont have internet on mine..my PDA phone is currently out..cuz the LCD is cracked..so..i saved it..and..will download it..when..i get it fixed this mondai

AND I was a dumbass..and impatient and had to put that link up on my browser..and..now it says that..Your device is not currently supported, will will inform you when it is supported. WHAT A BUMMER!!


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (Feb 9, 2008)

addchildsk8er said:


> how do i authorize my individual device?

Click to collapse



When you get the magic SMS from them...  That's when your device is authorized...  I don't think there is anything you can do on your end if their server rejects you because you are not authorized.

-Jay


----------



## TurboX2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Desiflare999 said:
			
		

> well..guys i got the SMS todai..signed up..yesterdai..but only is issue is this.....

Click to collapse



what the hell. i signed up leik 2 weeks ago and still havent recived the sms


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (Feb 10, 2008)

TurboX2 said:


> what the hell. i signed up leik 2 weeks ago and still havent recived the sms

Click to collapse



Same here...

Patience is a virtue...


-Jay


----------



## addchildsk8er (Feb 10, 2008)

i never got a text message with the link though... but i did sign up


----------



## michalopoulosgk (Feb 10, 2008)

My first impression of using it with Kaiser are quite favorable, so far. It is fast, and it does give a complete page view. Opera mini does the same thing. In comparison, when I zoom on an Opera mini point on the page, Opera does format the article that is covered by the title I zoomed on, so that I can see the article within the frame of my screen. Skyfire unfortunately does not do that, it expands the whole text and it often falls outside of the frame of the Kaiser screen. There are only two Zoom levels available (in, out). A more gradual approach would have been better. On the other hand, Youtube and other sites containing video contents play "naturally" on Skyfire. Youtube plays on the initial Youtube small screen, just like on a PC. On zooming, most of the times the video is bigger than the Kaiser screen and I could not fiind a way to limit it to the size of the PPC screen.
Overall, for a beta, this is very good.


----------



## davidbessler (Feb 10, 2008)

I do like the fact that opera mini reformats the viewed section.  I also noticed that opera mini snaps to columns.  so when you scroll horizontally it will stop when a column of text is aligned with the left edge of the screen.  I think I would give up those features for the "natural" inline rendering of embedded content that skyfire offers.


----------



## Mobi95 (Feb 10, 2008)

I am from Russia. Can autorize it without Sms?


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (Feb 10, 2008)

Mobi95 said:


> I am from Russia. Can autorize it without Sms?

Click to collapse



Nope.  It will not work unless your device is enabled on their end.

-Jay


----------



## wilsonzone (Feb 15, 2008)

Still waiting........ I really want to try this.   

Still waiting......


----------



## Joecd04475 (Feb 15, 2008)

davidbessler said:


> I do like the fact that opera mini reformats the viewed section.  I also noticed that opera mini snaps to columns.  so when you scroll horizontally it will stop when a column of text is aligned with the left edge of the screen.  I think I would give up those features for the "natural" inline rendering of embedded content that skyfire offers.

Click to collapse



Have you tried "smart fit" in Skyfire?  When you use smart fit, it reformats the text to the screen size, just like operan mini.  The only annoying thing is you have to select it each time you start skyfire.


----------



## ryanrhod (Feb 15, 2008)

Still no sms.
I registered on January 28th. Anyone else still waiting from this long ago? Should I register again?


----------



## stevesrjr (Feb 15, 2008)

seriously im thinking the same thing... my email was jan 28th at 10pm... ive heard of people just now signing up and getting it faster.. i know i was messing with my phone a couple times and reset it i hope the sms didnt get sent while my phone was doing this and discarded it... they should send u a copy sms to your email...


----------



## nthdgreee (Feb 21, 2008)

I signed up on the 28th as well, 11:00 in the afternoon. Nothing yet.


----------



## Mobi95 (Feb 22, 2008)

*nthdgreee*
Try to sign again.


----------



## nickmgray (Feb 22, 2008)

You can only sign up one time since you have to include your mobile number.  I just checked my registration e-mail and I also signed up on the 28th of Jan


----------



## eldersoul (Feb 22, 2008)

From what I can gather... If you joined after 10:30am eastern time on January 28... Your screwed.


----------



## stpete111 (Feb 23, 2008)

The beta group for this round is closed.  They said so in their last email reply to anyone who emailed asking for an update (including me).  We're all going to have to wait until the next version unfortunately.


----------



## windjohnson (Feb 23, 2008)

too bad...
waiting sucks!


----------



## gman8966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dang! I signed up 1/28 @ 12:23. Wish I could try this out!


----------



## tbhausen (Feb 28, 2008)

Your wait will be shorter than many of ours 

Todd/Indy


----------



## Mobi95 (Mar 7, 2008)

Skyfire 1.0 released!!


----------



## E_Shinobi (Mar 7, 2008)

Mobi95 said:


> Skyfire 1.0 released!!

Click to collapse



Liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## wmvfan (Mar 7, 2008)

why did they only release the beta in USA ?


----------



## gman8966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ughh! I want this, can't wait to be able to watch NHL games thru my phone on the road! Hopefully since I signed up last time on the first day, this run I will get on the beta!


----------



## babyboy9964 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Did anybody get it working?*

I just searched thru some forums about this SW, and 90% of the ppl are "waiting" for the beta code, but no one is talking about its functions and etc.

Is there any other solution for a IE, except the Opera, or the already installed IE, or the SkyFire web browser, that has smiliar functions as SkyFire?


----------



## ryncppr (Mar 8, 2008)

So I am using Skyfire right now and have a few gripes about it....first of all if you want to go to say xda-developers and download a program...it is not going to happen.  Since the service is through their server it won't let you download any apps.

Secondly, if you go to a website that has drop down menus on it....it won't do that either????

Its not a bad program, but honestly, Opera 9.3 is much better if it only didn't take up 9mb of space and was uninstallable!!!!


----------



## ramontrotman (Mar 8, 2008)

ryncppr said:


> So I am using Skyfire right now and have a few gripes about it....first of all if you want to go to say xda-developers and download a program...it is not going to happen.  Since the service is through their server it won't let you download any apps.
> 
> Secondly, if you go to a website that has drop down menus on it....it won't do that either????
> 
> Its not a bad program, but honestly, Opera 9.3 is much better if it only didn't take up 9mb of space and was uninstallable!!!!

Click to collapse



netfront is still the best of the 3


----------



## wmvfan (Mar 8, 2008)

does flash really work so great as you can see in the videos ?
can you play flash games ?


----------



## gman8966 (Mar 8, 2008)

rzanology said:


> netfront is still the best of the 3

Click to collapse



Which version of Netfront are you using? I always have had trouble with Netfront. Never worked quite right for me. Can you link the version you like?


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (Mar 8, 2008)

ryncppr said:


> So I am using Skyfire right now and have a few gripes about it....first of all if you want to go to say xda-developers and download a program...it is not going to happen.  Since the service is through their server it won't let you download any apps.
> 
> Secondly, if you go to a website that has drop down menus on it....it won't do that either????
> 
> Its not a bad program, but honestly, Opera 9.3 is much better if it only didn't take up 9mb of space and was uninstallable!!!!

Click to collapse



Isn't that what hard resets are for???   Anything is uninstallable.

-Jay


----------



## stpete111 (Mar 8, 2008)

Netfront doesn't do flash at all.  So if flash is what you're after Skyfire for, NetFront won't do it.


----------



## Jamolah (Mar 9, 2008)

NetFront 3.5 is really good, love you the scrolling and renders webpages as if on your computer.  Only bad thing about it, it won't play flash.


----------



## ramontrotman (Mar 9, 2008)

Jamolah said:


> NetFront 3.5 is really good, love you the scrolling and renders webpages as if on your computer.  Only bad thing about it, it won't play flash.

Click to collapse



heres the link.

http://www.access-company.com/products/netfrontmobile/browser/35_wm_tp.html

its funny. skyfires only upside is its ability to play flash seemlessly. netfront's only downfall is its lack of flash. i'll let you guys draw the line.


----------



## gman8966 (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried 3.5, but for some reason when I enter the address of a website into the navigation bar, it is slow and laggy when I type and pull up the soft keyboard. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Geko90 (Mar 17, 2008)

I live in Italy, but I really would test this new and amazing web browser. is it impossible to upload the CAB or the EXE somewhere else where is not required to live in Usa?

if you get some news post a reply!

tnx 

geko


----------



## Madnessx9 (Mar 17, 2008)

Netfont is great but it is very processor heavy

runs great i love the way it scrolls and displays web pages perfectly.

hard to multitask as it does use up a load of resources


----------



## sluggerboy124 (Apr 7, 2008)

Geko90 said:


> I live in Italy, but I really would test this new and amazing web browser. is it impossible to upload the CAB or the EXE somewhere else where is not required to live in Usa?
> 
> if you get some news post a reply!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sry dude, they already tried to just post up the cab or exe or w.e.. pleez hurry tho, im tired of waiting. But seriously, for something so big, why dont you take more time in trying to crack it open? (Talkin to random peeps who posted a while ago.


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (May 7, 2008)

Well, It looks as if I'm finally chosen!

-Jay



> You are receiving this email because the email address (removed) was subscribed to our email list.
> 
> 
> Skyfire 0.6 is hereApril 30th, 2008
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrpiggae (May 8, 2008)

I got it last week. It's not too shabby, although the famous full-on flash video support is rather choppy, even over 3G. What's more, you cannot log in to any site that has a pop-up password box (like Outlook Web Access, for instance). You can't download pictures or have multiple tabs open at once, either. 

It is a nice browser, but NetFront 3.5 is still my favorite. I use vTap to watch online videos and NetFront 3.5 for my browsing. I've gotten so hooked on using multiple tabs and saving full resolution pictures that it's hard to give that up. 

If they could just combine the two...


----------



## pooh40218 (May 13, 2008)

It's dammn fast to so fast bbr Mobile speed test cant test it


----------



## daleksic (May 13, 2008)

I have been using Deepfish from Microsoft since I got my Dash. I prefer it over iExplorer and Opera. It's super fast as well. It does all the work server side rather than in your phone. It doesn't do flash yet but I hear they are working on it. But, it seems like these guys took it a step further.


----------



## fastforded (May 14, 2008)

still waiting for my invite....


----------



## Praygo (May 15, 2008)

*Skyfire as Default Browser*

This is by far the best browser for me with AT&T edge.  It loads faster than opera 9.5  Not as fast ast Opera mini but its just less hassle to use Skyfire rather than launching java then mini and all that jazz.  

Has anyone set this to the defualt browser when you launch links from email?  Can it be done?


----------



## jurob (May 16, 2008)

i just got my invite a few days ago and it's ok. i've also got netfront, piscel, explorer and opera on my 8525 and i will say that internet is just not enjoyable at all on a phone no matter if its 3g or wifi.

their video makes it look so great, but didn't do it for me.


----------



## Praygo (May 16, 2008)

how do you make it the defualt browser?


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (May 17, 2008)

Jay2TheRescue said:


> Well, It looks as if I'm finally chosen!
> 
> -Jay

Click to collapse



Update:  I never did get the text message to download the software.  I emailed them several days ago about this yet still no response.  

-Jay


----------



## Menneisyys (May 20, 2008)

Guys and gals, I've just published a review of the current version of SkyFire. See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=393693


----------



## Stinkfist (May 21, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> Guys and gals, I've just published a review of the current version of SkyFire. See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=393693

Click to collapse



You must be really proud of your review, to cross-post this link in about ten different Skyfire threads.


----------



## Stinkfist (May 22, 2008)

For those waiting: I signed up on Feb 11th and just got the download link today. I did send an email about a week ago asking them to hurry and text me, not sure if that helped.


----------



## ilordvader (May 22, 2008)

Stinkfist said:


> For those waiting: I signed up on Feb 11th and just got the download link today. I did send an email about a week ago asking them to hurry and text me, not sure if that helped.

Click to collapse



is it worth it ?
any good ?


----------



## donutman (May 23, 2008)

Wow, this is easily the best browser I have used! Its almost just as fast as my pc when it comes to loading pages. NBA.com and Youtube.com loaded as fast as sites with less content. The video play isn't that bad either. Is there a way you can zoom in directly to the size of the video?


----------



## JFX (May 23, 2008)

Got my download link today, finally, I love this browser, after using so many different ones, trying things bac ways to get youtube on my tilt, this is the best browser, videos are a little choppy when you've got 15 flash videos on one page and one playing but that's ok, still in beta, I love the gui, everything, people who are waiting still, it's worth it. If i could let you use my email and password to get it with the cab file I would but don't they use some specific phone model info?


----------



## crl0901 (May 23, 2008)

Is there a way to make the scrolling more sensitive, like in Opera Mobile 9 or on the iPhone?


----------



## Praygo (May 29, 2008)

*default browswer?*

Anyone know how to make this browser launch when you click links in email?


----------



## burgertime (May 29, 2008)

It's definitely fast but I need something that allows streaming windows media files. Something which neither Netfront (at least not that I have found) or Skyfire does. It lives up to the hype in speed and Flash interactivity. If it could do some more things especially get around proxy servers it would be perfect for me.


----------



## tmknight (May 29, 2008)

You have to setup the file association in NetFront to allow streaming to mediaplayer.  All done through the NetFront settings interface.  I gave up on the browser so can't be more specific, just take a minute to look through the settings and you'll see it.


----------



## burgertime (May 29, 2008)

I've done this, on a website I use you must have an account for it. Netfront however will not allow me stream. I haven't tried it on another site, I even reinstalled Netfront thinking it was a install issue. Basically, when I click on a stream link Netfront just opens a new page and nothing happens. It did work once when I was not logged in but I don't see why this makes any difference? It's a shame to because that is the best browser to use on that site.


----------



## tmknight (May 30, 2008)

Ah you raise a good point about WHAT is streaming.  I must admit that I only tried XM radio (which does required authentication), so there may be caveats with other services which do not immediately come to mind.


----------



## Jay2TheRescue (Jun 1, 2008)

*I finally got it...*

Well, I got the email saying they were going to text me over a month ago.  After 3 or 4 days I emailed them saying that I did not get the text.  I finally got a reply back from them with download information.  I tried it, but was very dissapointed.  I think Opera Mini is a lot better.   When you try to scroll with Skyfire you have to wait for it to reload.  Not like Opera which lets you scroll and zoom anywhere on the page with no wait time.

-Jay


----------



## djnero6 (Jul 3, 2008)

gogol said:


> It is new, still in private beta but it looks too good to be true:
> 
> http://www.skyfire.com/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help me skyfire Beta Code, not send me sms beta code
but i live estonia, non-U.S.

Registrer me new user, send me answer [email protected]


----------



## djnero6 (Jul 3, 2008)

Please help me skyfire Beta Code, not send me sms beta code
but i live estonia, non-U.S.

Registrer me new user, send me answer [email protected]


----------



## mister-gwada97one (Aug 3, 2008)

hey, anyone have a cab for french number??


----------



## saxmanrickparma (Aug 7, 2008)

This won't do anything without being accepted unless you have some sort of crack


----------



## scgdavis (Aug 16, 2008)

It works for Me.... WOW!  IT is amazing. I am extremely satisfied with this one!!!! WOOT!


----------



## GlobalM3 (Aug 19, 2008)

How do we get this browser?  I signed up months ago and nothing


----------



## webguy05 (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a new beta code that can be used to join the Skyfire beta!




> Announcement started 18th August 2008 and ends 30th August 2008
> 
> On the eve of the Olympics, we added Silverlight support to Skyfire, meaning that Skyfire users can watch any ofthe 2200+ hours of Olympics coverage provided by NBC on their mobile phones. To celebrate Michael Phelps’s monumental accomplishment of winning 8 Gold metals in a single Olympic games, today we have released a special code “Michael8” which will give new users access to Skyfire and the games (and the full PC web).
> 
> Spread the code “Michael8” to your friends and let them part take in these historic games on the go.

Click to collapse



Join the beta here.


----------



## GWelker62 (Aug 20, 2008)

Got my link two weeks ago. Take's some getting use to, but I'm liking it so far. There are some web sites it refuses to pull up though. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## sustrw (Aug 21, 2008)

How can you join the beta?

I can register, but then it says I must still wait for them to invite me.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 21, 2008)

Shame...
Only available to USA
Hope in the future they make it available to other countries


----------



## GWelker62 (Aug 21, 2008)

sustrw said:


> How can you join the beta?
> 
> I can register, but then it says I must still wait for them to invite me.

Click to collapse



I signed up weeks, if not months ago and forgot about it. Then I get a text message two weeks ago for a link to down load it. I have the cab file, but if you don't have an account set up, I doubt it will work.


----------



## guestx00137 (Aug 23, 2008)

Can't install the cab, it says file is damaged. 

It says, no archives found when i try to extract the file with winrar


----------



## JimmyMcGee (Aug 23, 2008)

Cybot12999 said:


> Can't install the cab, it says file is damaged.
> 
> It says, no archives found when i try to extract the file with winrar

Click to collapse




Yeah, You don't open it with WinRar. You copy it onto your Device and run it from there.


----------



## guestx00137 (Aug 23, 2008)

that also doesn't work. It says: Installation of Skyfire_4721_PPC50.cab have failed. 

I have a HTC Touch (Elf)


----------



## GuidoZ (Aug 25, 2008)

By looking at some of the reviews, it isn't hard to deduct the CAB download locations. (Some people give away more info than they realize...) Though it will still likely not work unless your phone is authorized, I'll give you a hint...

http://www.skyfire.com/mobile/download/[CAB NAME HERE]

CAB Name could be Skyfire_3512_PPC50.cab or Skyfire_4721_PPC50.cab, for example. Get it? 

--
Peace. ~G


----------



## gregrz (Aug 25, 2008)

*Skyfire invites*

Hi everyone 
go to http://www.skyfire.com/sign-up/beta2/
enter the code phelps8
and enjoy skyfire!!


----------



## urarthur (Aug 25, 2008)

code is optional.. not available outside of U.S.! why the hell is that?? damn nationalists!


----------



## tmobwingman (Aug 25, 2008)

*want to try skyfire*

if you want to try skyfire you can do so at

http://www.skyfire.com/sign-up/beta2/ and type in phelps8 this still  applies to united states only. i'm posting this in case anyone missed the original sign up.


----------



## techhi (Aug 26, 2008)

I signed up months ago and never got my invite

when I try to sign up now it says I'm already signed up with my phone #

so the code you guys are leaving doesn't work
is there anyway around it  ?

thanks

EDIT: i got them to resend the text message but the app won't load  will try a few more times


----------



## Jiggs1337 (Aug 26, 2008)

anyone with any spare accounts for a non-US citizen?


----------



## tatnai (Aug 27, 2008)

*Default browser*

Signed up on Tuesday using Michael8 as referral code, IMMEDIATELY got a download link. LOVE IT, THIS THING BLOWS OPERA 9.5 out of the water in regards to speed.

Only problem: has anyone figured out how to make it the default browser?


----------



## SuperJMN (Aug 27, 2008)

tatnai said:


> Signed up on Tuesday using Michael8 as referral code, IMMEDIATELY got a download link. LOVE IT, THIS THING BLOWS OPERA 9.5 out of the water in regards to speed.
> 
> Only problem: has anyone figured out how to make it the default browser?

Click to collapse



I wonder how you did it, but I'm totally unable to make it work, although I have it installed (beta 1).

I'm from Spain. Any clues?


----------



## chocula81 (Aug 27, 2008)

SuperJMN said:


> I wonder how you did it, but I'm totally unable to make it work, although I have it installed (beta 1).
> 
> I'm from Spain. Any clues?

Click to collapse



The problem is that we need a user name and a password to launch the browser, and password is sent via SMS, so we have nothing to do unless someone (in the USA) creates a new account with any old and useless phone number and share his password with us... 

(otro español con ganas de probarlo!)


----------



## tatnai (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, i love the speed of skyfire, but that's about it. It is buggy and crashes occasionally, cannot be set as the default browser, cannot accept the transfer of external links, can't set default home page, does not have a password manager (most of the websites I use require a password, and the extra time to enter it negates the fast speed as compared to Opera 9.5). Oh, playing videos in skyfire is also a big plus. So for me, I use opera 9.5 for sites I visit regularly, and then use skyfire to just surf the web casually.

And yeah, I know it is just a beta; hoping these options will come out in later/official releases, as they are necessary for my usage style.


----------



## GlobalM3 (Sep 2, 2008)

tatnai said:


> Signed up on Tuesday using Michael8 as referral code, IMMEDIATELY got a download link. LOVE IT, THIS THING BLOWS OPERA 9.5 out of the water in regards to speed.
> 
> Only problem: has anyone figured out how to make it the default browser?

Click to collapse



Code worked but no download link


----------



## lilhgarcia1 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Download Skyfire Beta 2 Now Instead Of Waiting Months*

If anyone is still looking to get skyfire sign up now and type phelps8 on the beta code you should get a sms with the download link right away instead of waiting 3-5 months to get one like i did


----------



## mikaman1204 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd really like to test it but I live in France. So if I'm right, users as to use personal login information (sand by sms on us mobile phone) each time they use this browser ?

People say that it is faster that Opera and it support flash, that's why i wanted to test it


----------



## zocster (Sep 7, 2008)

*Those outside US*

And lucky enough to get keys, have you been able to access the internet using your UMTS/3G connection? I can only access through wifi via one of the cable providers, my UMTS/3G connection seems to be blocked, I will try at a better reception areas, but yeah seems hard to connect.


----------



## jakesankey (Sep 9, 2008)

*Get the download immediately!*

Ok. this is my first time posting to the forums but I use what you guys post for help all the time! I recently got an HTC Touch (GSM) and have been looking for the best web browser. I learned about skyfire on this forum and have been trying everything to get the beta. I had already signed up for the beta wait-list so I couldn't sign up again and use a beta code. However, just now I got it to work! I went to skyfire.com, went to the support link. then i changed my account's phone number to some random number (option on the page), after that, i signed up again using a new email address and my real phone number BUT this time i used "phelps8" (no quotes) as the beta code and IMMEDIATELY got the text message with the download link! give it a whirl!

also, thanks to all of you who post such helpful information on these forums!

Edit: Also, here is the PDF "getting started" from skyfire if anyone is interested!
http://www.skyfire.com/WebHelp/skyfire_QSG_Touchscreen_042908.pdf


----------



## zuma (Sep 9, 2008)

jakesankey said:


> Ok. this is my first time posting to the forums but I use what you guys post for help all the time! I recently got an HTC Touch (GSM) and have been looking for the best web browser. I learned about skyfire on this forum and have been trying everything to get the beta. I had already signed up for the beta wait-list so I couldn't sign up again and use a beta code. However, just now I got it to work! I went to skyfire.com, went to the support link. then i changed my account's phone number to some random number (option on the page), after that, i signed up again using a new email address and my real phone number BUT this time i used "phelps8" (no quotes) as the beta code and IMMEDIATELY got the text message with the download link! give it a whirl!
> 
> also, thanks to all of you who post such helpful information on these forums!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks I now have skyfire, did what you said


----------



## jakesankey (Sep 9, 2008)

*Great!*



zuma said:


> thanks I now have skyfire, did what you said

Click to collapse



That's awesome! Enjoy! I've been playing around with it for a while and the website rendering is amazing although there are a few things they will need to fix upon official release with the browser itself.

1. no proxy connections (tmobileweb)
2. can't make default browser
 etc etc

little things like that. all in all. amazing!


----------



## yearn (Sep 11, 2008)

Iv been using it a little for the past 3 weeks and I think its got the potential to be better than Opera mini. The picture seems clearer than any other browser iv used but its soooo slow. I dont know if its something to do with the picture compression or what? Hopefully they'll get it figured out soon. but till they do i think ill stick with Opera mini.

By the way iv been using google chrome at home and I really like it. Anyone heard anything about a mobile version?


----------



## Qnex (Sep 11, 2008)

any chance someone would help non-US citizen get an account?


----------



## isrhory (Sep 12, 2008)

yes please someone help us....
just to get the password-pleeeeeeeeeeease
thank you all!


----------



## HexKrak (Sep 19, 2008)

Been using skyfire over the last 24 hours or so and its flippin great! I'm not a huge fan of the way they handle form fields at the moment, but they work, and that's the bottom line. Only thing so far I had problem with was using a slider control on a flash application, but I can hardly complain concidering I was even using a flash app to begin with!

I can't wait to see what the finished product will look like, it already steps up the bar for every other mobile browser available.

:edit: 
I believe the lack of support for out of country beta users may be a technical one, not just a choice of beta user base.


----------



## kmarht (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey guys I've been using skyfire for a while now and its pretty great, I still use opera mobile for most stuff but anything with flash skyfire is the bomb and works great, *If you would like to try it yourself *signup using beta code phelps8 and you will be able to download it and use it right away, if you were already registered like i was when I found the code use a friends cell number because the download link only comes in the MMS message.


----------



## Elite Precision (Sep 23, 2008)

Worked for me! Thanks!


----------



## audiobastard (Sep 24, 2008)

*I love it!!!*

Heyyyeeeaahhh!!!  After going through the whole opera flash lite 3 thing, man... this is much better.  Thanks you guys.  The code worked like a charm.  I originally signed up for beta 2.  Then after reading this thread, I went and changed my number to the home number, reregistered with a new email account and my cell number (the one i changed from), and immediately got a download link via sms.  At the download site, I just entered my e-mail and made a password, downloaded it and bam...  sweet sweet flash videos smooth as silk.  Oh my... i jsut creamed myslef.


----------



## audiobastard (Sep 24, 2008)

the only problem i have with it so far is that it doesnt seem to want to play embedded windows media format.  Odd, I thought skyfire was microsofts lol.  It plays streaming divx... i'm watching the family that preys as we ...uhm post.  The quality is amazing... i'm not getting stuttering through medianet like i was using the opera flash lite 3 method.  Train rides are gonna be soo much better now.


----------



## zuma (Sep 24, 2008)

audiobastard said:


> the only problem i have with it so far is that it doesnt seem to want to play embedded windows media format.  Odd, I thought skyfire was microsofts lol.  It plays streaming divx... i'm watching the family that preys as we ...uhm post.  The quality is amazing... i'm not getting stuttering through medianet like i was using the opera flash lite 3 method.  Train rides are gonna be soo much better now.

Click to collapse



Quick question what sites do you use to watch videos?


----------



## daviden (Sep 25, 2008)

Trying to get it running on a 800x480 device.
Get to the loading screen, and then it goes back to windows mobile today screen. Any ideas?


----------



## fads (Sep 25, 2008)

just went to the skyfire site signed up with a 10 digit number(us phone number)any 10 digit number will do,they sent a link to my email inbox and it asked if i wanted to download to my pc so i did that and copied the cab to my wizard and youtube etc working great in uk


----------



## honest1212 (Sep 26, 2008)

fads said:


> just went to the skyfire site signed up with a 10 digit number(us phone number)any 10 digit number will do,they sent a link to my email inbox and it asked if i wanted to download to my pc so i did that and copied the cab to my wizard and youtube etc working great in uk

Click to collapse



I did this, I installed, but the browser is saying wrong email ID or password when i run it.
With the same user id and password I am able to login to its website !!
Any idea whats happening ?


----------



## audiobastard (Sep 26, 2008)

*video sites?*



zuma said:


> Quick question what sites do you use to watch videos?

Click to collapse



Hmm well.. mytheater.org or nabolister.com .  I hope they don't magically disappear after i post this


----------



## Mostaza (Sep 27, 2008)

Working 100% on a Trinity (p3600) here in Uruguay!

  Exellent browser! you can view youtube videos like in a pc


----------



## bobaka (Sep 27, 2008)

*Awesome on sprint touch!*

Was just about ready to trash this WinMo/HTC crap. This might just give it new lease on life.


----------



## WizardN00b (Sep 28, 2008)

It should be noted that the beta is now public, so just about anyone can use it!


----------



## VERGELO (Sep 29, 2008)

I still cant get skyfire when i try it tells me the number is already registered but not verified?


----------



## VERGELO (Sep 29, 2008)

I still cant get skyfire when i try it tells me the number is already registered but not verified?


----------



## lhasistos (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi 
I get the cab and test it in a Ipaq 4700 , my first impressions , flash works very fine , ITS ONLY FOR NON VGA DEVICES , mine its  vga device , sometimes I have  half screen , in right part syfire and in left part I see today screen , but not always , I must reset soft and run again , yes its fery fast , no good interface , videos from you tube are realy fast with non stops , but only the first time are with sound , more of times with no sound  , slow when you make a zoom , bad java. I think that may be the best browser  in future but at today are more buggy.I think too that if opera solves the bad flash that they have there are nothing to do , opera and netfront are the best  .Dont worry to test , its same as Minimo with flash.You dont lost nothing .
Im not a Us resident and works for me with a US phone # in other country .I can dowloaded from the original site .


----------



## harwantgrewal (Oct 7, 2008)

lhasistos said:


> Hi
> I get the cab and test it in a Ipaq 4700 , my first impressions , flash works very fine , ITS ONLY FOR NON VGA DEVICES , mine its  vga device , sometimes I have  half screen , in right part syfire and in left part I see today screen , but not always , I must reset soft and run again , yes its fery fast , no good interface , videos from you tube are realy fast with non stops , but only the first time are with sound , more of times with no sound  , slow when you make a zoom , bad java. I think that may be the best browser  in future but at today are more buggy.I think too that if opera solves the bad flash that they have there are nothing to do , opera and netfront are the best  .Dont worry to test , its same as Minimo with flash.You dont lost nothing .
> Im not a Us resident and works for me with a US phone # in other country .I can dowloaded from the original site .

Click to collapse



Hi I live in Australia how can I download Skyfire?


----------



## zocster (Oct 7, 2008)

harwantgrewal said:


> Hi I live in Australia how can I download Skyfire?

Click to collapse



Try this, one of my mates has managed to download public beta in oz??  please confirm.


----------



## lhasistos (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.pda4x.com/read.php?tid=80453  see this ,works for me , and for you too , Good luck


----------



## plaktoets (Oct 9, 2008)

i have SF running now on my dutch kaiser, i can login, but then it keeps saying acquiring data connection / check flight mode

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## tomygunner (Oct 9, 2008)

lhasistos said:


> http://www.pda4x.com/read.php?tid=80453  see this ,works for me , and for you too , Good luck

Click to collapse



Great, thanks for this post. It works perfectly on my HTC Touch.


----------



## AciDCooL (Oct 10, 2008)

Works on kaiser, but only with wifi.. So its no good on the move :'(


----------



## Tsvallette (Oct 17, 2008)

I was informed today by a coworker to try out Skyfire.  The first thing I did was got onto google and did a search and found out that Skyfire.com is no longer a valid website.  I am use opera and I am really liking it.  I wanted to give this one a try but its not looking very good at this time.  Does anyone know of a possible name change?


----------



## zocster (Oct 17, 2008)

Tsvallette said:


> I was informed today by a coworker to try out Skyfire.  The first thing I did was got onto google and did a search and found out that Skyfire.com is no longer a valid website.  I am use opera and I am really liking it.  I wanted to give this one a try but its not looking very good at this time.  Does anyone know of a possible name change?

Click to collapse



skyfire.com is alive and kicking from this end of the world.


----------



## kohala (Oct 17, 2008)

Skyfire looks like its down.


----------



## Tsvallette (Oct 17, 2008)

I looked at it around 7 am and it was finally up and I have it.  So far its great and work very well.  I live in a non highspeed area for my HTC Touch (Sprint) and the pages load very fast with skyfire.  Now watching a video off of youtube.com doesnt work that well but that expected.  When I get into work I will beable to see how well this really works.


----------



## BruteSource (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay, yes the flash and stuf is nice, but speed and usability is a joke on my excalibur... I mean you use the zoom box and it takes like 10 seconds to re render the text... and then when you scroll up or down it repeats this long proccess for whatever new content is now on your screen...  no comparison to Opera mini...


----------



## jbngar (Oct 19, 2008)

Skyfire is running AWESOMEly on my touch dual on Optus 3G in Australia.

Both IE and Opera 9.5 would struggle with things like Formula 1 live timing (java), flash pages and the like, but Skyfire chews it up! It's so good.

I used my australian mobile number to sign up to the beta, it didn't work at first but when I reset my password using the website it worked great.

It's like the best things about IE (compatibility etc, also Opera 9.5 wouldn't recognise the dual's hardware keyboard which was a pain) and Opera (zoom and scroll, drop down menus etc).

Well done Skyfire - it behaves like it sounds MS want IE8 to behave. MS will probably buy them out and wreck it. Oh well...


----------



## SpiritOne (Oct 21, 2008)

I have it now, it is FANTASTIC.  Blows away opera and pocket IE.  Active web content on the phone.  Coolest freaking browser to date.  I can watch videos from the main nfl.com website, you tube, and freaking HULU!!!!

show me another mobile browser capable of doing that!


----------



## namhtc (Oct 25, 2008)

tomygunner said:


> Great, thanks for this post. It works perfectly on my HTC Touch.

Click to collapse



+1 : great link, great article, great product !!!  Works perfectly from France on my HTC Touch P3450 (Opera browser was craching after 2-3 min of use ... skyfire beta is fast and stable !).


----------



## jbngar (Oct 25, 2008)

OK so it doesn't do text in flash forms (yet), and the fact that everything you do (passwords etc) runs through their proxy servers means that I'd probably be reluctant to do banking etc using it -still it remains my default browser for its outstanding rendering capabilities!


----------



## Jiggs1337 (Oct 25, 2008)

Still no VGA . Anyone know how long a VGA compatible version is away?


----------



## action5 (Oct 29, 2008)

latest beta version *download* in archive ppc an smartphone version


----------



## stuff (Oct 29, 2008)

Currently, Skyfire is only supported in the US on Windows Mobile and Symbian platforms. To participate, you need a Windows Mobile (5 or 6), or a Nokia N or E series (3rd edition) phone.

But they have opened up the new 0.8 Beta to EVERYBODY in the U.S. 


So hurry and get yours now.

http://www.skyfire.com/register


----------



## Grga001 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Skyfire rox*

Amazing.

Better and smoother java content than on my pc with IE!

A big leap for Opera Mobile but not just there yet.
In term of speed and java compatibility.

Use random phone no. for non US.
For downloading and Skyfire log in creation use "Download to PC" option!

Lp Grga


----------



## SuperJMN (Oct 30, 2008)

Can somebody in the US create an account for me?  I can't understand why they restrict the beta.


----------



## brooklynite (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice speed, amazing that can show YouTube videos just like a PC, I wish scrolling webpages was a bit faster. 

Also clicking in a field to type something is a pain or maybe I am not able to do it. And once you type something, the ENTER key does not work and you must get out and click on the SEARCH button for example in Google.com

Only if JOOX.NET worked this would be awesome! Not that joox.net is ethically right to use or not.


----------



## brooklynite (Oct 30, 2008)

also the browser lets the phone go to sleep while you are waiting for it to open a page. thats a bit too obvious of a problem to be in a beta 0.9 almost release version.


----------



## brooklynite (Oct 30, 2008)

They are smarter than Firefox people as they have a --> button still after the address sign, Firefox 3 removed this necessary button, I have no idea why they did that.


----------



## Vzcjsp1922 (Oct 31, 2008)

Who knows whether or wvga support VGA screens?


----------



## aydinnl (Oct 31, 2008)

wont work on omnia (a problem occurred with skyfire.exe)


----------



## CozmicShredder (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this going to be a pay to use browser like thunderhawk? Because I would rather just buy it then pay a fee to use it...


----------



## zocster (Oct 31, 2008)

SuperJMN said:


> Can somebody in the US create an account for me?  I can't understand why they restrict the beta.

Click to collapse



Go to the skyfire website, sign up with any phone number (take the whitehouse phone number under contacts ) sign up with your REAL email, and request the activation again but this time it will send you email, populate a password then check your email download from the net instead and use your password and email to authenticate simple really!


----------



## Grant Barker (Nov 1, 2008)

Now they simply send you a link to your email and you can download it to your pc. (Now need to ask for a resend)


----------



## Ev0luti0n_ (Nov 1, 2008)

Works great on my 9100! new browsing experience for me!..


----------



## deedee (Nov 1, 2008)

Can't use a number more than once, no biggie, just change the last digit.  Even works on USA free phone, 1-800 numbers.


----------



## deedee (Nov 1, 2008)

One observation - everything is proxied through the SkyFire server and so has a US origin, bit of a bummer if you are trying to get to BBC iPlayer TV as i was looking for the TV catch up stuff.

Oh well, have to make do with the radio.  BBC Radio 7 Sci-Fi here i come.


----------



## bonsifunk (Nov 2, 2008)

hey, is it gonna work on magician (wm2003se) ?


----------



## deedee (Nov 2, 2008)

bonsifunk said:


> hey, is it gonna work on magician (wm2003se) ?

Click to collapse



Just tried the same installer on my Alpine, WM2003, and that'll be a no then, sorry.  It does say WM5 or 6 on the site.


----------



## IsraelHermes (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, I am on the Dominican republic and i have the cap. how i did it? I just use the Phone number of my girlfriend back in Puerto Rico(US territory) but use my real e-mail address. And this was the response:

        Thanks for signing up for the Skyfire Beta! We look forward to hearing about your Skyfire experience. Here are the details to confirm your beta sign up:

Email address: [email protected]
Phone number: 787-xxx-xxxx (just make one)

Soon, you will receive an SMS with the link to download Skyfire. If you don't receive the SMS, you can resend it at http://www.skyfire.com/users/resend

If you would rather install Skyfire via your PC, you can click the link below and ignore the SMS.

*Download to PC*

After you install Skyfire, please be sure to join our forums. We are anxious to get your feedback

Thanks,

Skyfire Team
www.skyfire.com


Use the Download to pc and wala It works grate in my Hermes (ATT 8525) only think i don't like so far is the zoom in/out feature.


----------



## Chillout (Nov 14, 2008)

hmm, sounds interesting... is it allowed to post the install file here?


----------



## cocain (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the tip IsraelHermes, worked great here, made up a fictional number and then they gave the link to the CAB, very nice.. Thanks again!!


----------



## davcom (Nov 26, 2008)

*Run web page from a storage card?*

How do you run a web page from a storage card with the skyfire browser? What is the correct syntax? It is not the same as pocket IE or Opera. Thanks.


----------



## character (Dec 2, 2008)

help no sounds.... how do you have sounds with skyfire???


----------



## cagarn (Dec 5, 2008)

character said:


> help no sounds.... how do you have sounds with skyfire???

Click to collapse



There is a setting in the browser that mutes sound.  Make sure that is not enabled.


----------



## character (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah I know that but it has no sounds coming out...


----------



## calimocho (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey, I have sound issues at times too. 
Sometimes if I restart the browser it starts working again, but haven't found a for-sure way to get it to work again


----------



## arcsvibe (Dec 16, 2008)

My issue is with the virtual keyboard. When I go to use it, it disappears...


----------



## KSandbergFL (Dec 17, 2008)

calimocho said:


> Hey, I have sound issues at times too.
> Sometimes if I restart the browser it starts working again, but haven't found a for-sure way to get it to work again

Click to collapse



I have the same experience...  I have to keep starting up Skyfire and shutting it down, until the sound works.  Once it works,  it does pretty well (at least over Wifi, haven't tried to listen to music using GPRS).


----------



## calimocho (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't have wifi but it works very well over Sprint's RevA.

I also noticed if it IS going to work (the sound) a little speaker icon pops up pretty early in the page load (before the vid starts playing.)  Might save u's some time waiting to see if it's going to work.


----------



## Ttblondey (Dec 28, 2008)

i don't think it support tytn2 pda's.already d/l it, try it, no sound came out


----------



## harrysaab (Jan 1, 2009)

i can't get to play videos on stagevu.com
it says divx webplayer is not installed.

anyone got work around this?

cheers.


----------



## stylez (Jan 1, 2009)

Ttblondey said:


> i don't think it support tytn2 pda's.already d/l it, try it, no sound came out

Click to collapse



I have a Tilt and was having the same issue what i did was shut down Skyfire, reload then Menu\Actions\Mute Audio the speaker came up i clicked on it and then the Speaker shows active then load YouTube, have shut down Skyfire multiple times and it always works now. Like post above says if the Audio works you will see a speaker @ startup.


----------



## uhohoreojoe (Jan 4, 2009)

i just tried it out its really not that great the video quality and all that sucks


----------



## zocster (Jan 4, 2009)

uhohoreojoe said:


> i just tried it out its really not that great the video quality and all that sucks

Click to collapse



Where are you? At my part of the globe, stated that 'your region is not supported' hence quality not great but surprised if you were in a supported region


----------



## josh00718 (Feb 17, 2009)

*close to final release*

skyfire 0.9 now out. fixed a TON of issues with slowness and sound problems


----------



## jbngar (Feb 17, 2009)

still no flash text input. That's a killer for me...  Also it would be nice to somehow integrate the touch pro zoom wheel.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah to buggy. i´llstick to Opera mobile 9.5 I haven´t found anything better...


----------



## billu (Feb 18, 2009)

Why does the page rendering on Skyfire appear as if you are looking through a frosted window?


----------



## jbrownusn (Jun 14, 2009)

*Why I love it...*

I did this video with my mobiler so the graphics is poor but on my device it is as if im watching it on a tv. clearer than 3gp too.


anyway here is the clip


----------



## down8 (Jun 14, 2009)

billu said:


> Why does the page rendering on Skyfire appear as if you are looking through a frosted window?

Click to collapse



Over-done anti-aliasing.

-bZj


----------



## GameCrasher (Jun 28, 2010)

*Skyfire too slow or too buggy?*

Hi,

I'm using my mobile phone HTC HD2 since last Tuesday.

Since this Tuesday I'm searching a webbrowser which is able to play flash streams.

I used Opera 10... it didn't work
I tried Opera 9.5 with this fix of another thread... it didn't work

And 2day I tried Skyfire 1.5x and the stream beginns to load, but all sites are loading very, very slowly. The other browser are loading faster.

By the way... the stream loads, but just 47% and then it's over... :'-(


Now my question:

Is there webbrowser which is able to play flash streams?
What is the problem of Skyfire??


Regards
GameCrasher


----------



## don_yogesh (Jul 2, 2010)

I got message that the "Skyfire will not provide service in your country"... very sad.


----------



## Djablos (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't understand where i can download this browser. From official page i get redirected to http://marketplace.windowsphone.com...2ad8&retURL=/chart.aspx?chartId=100982&type=1 and there i see only technical infos but no link. WTF?


----------



## Lijah (Nov 9, 2010)

josh00718 said:


> skyfire 0.9 now out. fixed a TON of issues with slowness and sound problems

Click to collapse



Hello Friend, 

Could you or anyone tell me why Skyfire is no longer working on my HTC HD2 T-mobile windows phone.  I live in america and a u.s citizen, but I still get an error message that reads the following:

"Sorry: Due to strong demand we cannot provide service at this time.  Please try later.  (4.3.2.1_3001)".  

This is horrible can anyone help me or lead me to a mobile brower that act the same as skyfire or better.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## diego1985 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lijah said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Could you or anyone tell me why Skyfire is no longer working on my HTC HD2 T-mobile windows phone.  I live in america and a u.s citizen, but I still get an error message that reads the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think this should help   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=830500


----------



## Mgog718 (Nov 9, 2010)

Petition to bring Skyfire back to WinMo http www ipetitions.com/petition/skyfireforwinmo/


----------



## lhasistos (Nov 10, 2010)

can anyone run igo8.3  under wm 6.5 in Ipaq 64 mg If the answer is yes please tell me how 
Thanks


----------



## Lijah (Nov 19, 2010)

I have learned a new update regarding skyfire. For a while skyfire would not work on my HTC HD2 Windows T-Mobile and I reside in the US; a few days ago all of a sudden it was revived.  Just to be informed that as of Dec. 31, 2010 skyfire will no longer be service windows mobile and nokia.  Thats sucks, is there anyway around this, do I really have to go out and buy an android just to use skyfire?


----------



## KSandbergFL (Dec 28, 2010)

Opera Mini 5 works very well, I haven't missed Skyfire much.   For Youtube -- try downloading Adobe Flash Lite (v2 for WM5, v3 for WM6) and just using Windows Mobile's Internet Explorer to point to m.youtube.com.  You won't get "all" videos from Youtube, but you'll get any that are Flash Lite-compatible.  Works for me.


----------



## onlavu (Feb 3, 2011)

Full flash still not working (megavideo...), utube sometimes works


----------

